# How many reds in a 100 G.



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I have 13 6 to 7in reds in my 100 its 4 ft long and 24in wide.I have 8 in my 100 and 5 in my 60.should I but the 5 in my 100 with the rest?I want to make sure I can get some pairs out of them


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

i dont really understand how many tanks you have and how many fish in each tank but stick with the 20g per fish rule to be safe unless they are young and you plan on getting rid of them before they get old


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I just have 2 tanks


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

If it works for you and you feel as though you are doing the best for the fish, then yea go for it :laugh: Look at hollywoods tank!


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

right on


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

wow thats alot of fish u got there


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

yeah


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

4 foot x 2 foot isnt 100 gallons unless its about 3 foot high.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

alan said:


> 4 foot x 2 foot isnt 100 gallons unless its about 3 foot high.


 actually a tank that is 48"x24"x20" is 100 gallons.

do the math: (48 L x 24 W x 20 H)/231 = 99.74025974 gallons


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

timmy said:


> If it works for you and you feel as though you are doing the best for the fish, then yea go for it :laugh: Look at hollywoods tank!


 Ditto!


----------

